# Trains from Porto airport to Serpins



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all
I am try to get a relative from Porto airport to Serpins or Coimbra by train........I haven`t a clue as i have never done it, but i know there are people out there that have.
What i am after is a step by step idiots guide to making this trip with travel times etc.......can anyone help?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Hi all
> I am try to get a relative from Porto airport to Serpins or Coimbra by train........I haven`t a clue as i have never done it, but i know there are people out there that have.
> What i am after is a step by step idiots guide to making this trip with travel times etc.......can anyone help?


Hi Dennis and Jane

I did that trip some time ago and it was dead easy. 

At each station i took my ticket and found a Railway worker and shown him my ticket and each time i was shown where to get the train and also which train to get. Everybody was so helpful. 

Travel times on the Metro they seem to be about every 15 minuets and from Porto down to Coimbra B. Below is a page in English for trains from Porto Campanha to Coimbra B. Cost is between 11 euro and 15 euro. 

Hope this is clear Bob any problem get back to me

Peter

::CP Ticketing:: (English language version)

CP Passageiros :: CP :: (Versão Portuguesa)

Before you come out of the airport you need to go downstairs and cross over to the Metro terminal. Ahead of you is some machines where you buy at ticket. The cost is about 2 euro, if you are not sure and i was not i asked a security guard who kindly took me to the machine and helped me. He also pointed out to get of the train one station before the end of the line. The station is called Campanhã get of here and make your way to the main station upstairs and the ticket office. You need a ticket for Coimbra A stations and the cost was 12/15 euro. 

The down side is that the trains from Coimbra are of for up to two years to have the hole line relayed. From Coimbra A to Serpins is a journey of about 15 miles


----------



## DonAlberto (May 17, 2012)

The link to Portugal's railways has been changed to

www(dot)cp(dot)pt/cp/displayPage.do?vgnextoid=a4f6f9e12a584010VgnVCM1000007b01a8c0RCRD (Portugues)
- and the price is now from E16.50 to 21.00 + metro ticket


----------

